# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه خوابگاه ها

## ali0098

سلام بچه ها بنظرتون بین دانشگاه شیراز و اصفهان و دانشگاه چمران کدوم خوابگاه بهتری داره و محدودیت تعداد نفر نداره؟

----------

